# static noise coming from subwoofer



## The Drake

How do I get rid of the static/hissing noise thats coming from my subwoofer through the receiver? I currently have a Onkyo 7.1 HTIB that I purchased a year and a half ago. I have to keep the gains down very low and the subwoofer level on the receiver on the highest to get it at a decent level without too much noise. 

If anyone has any ideas please let me know. I was thinking its just the inferior quality of the receiver that I have and planned on replacing it eventually.

BTW I am not using the subwoofer that came with the system, I am using the Dayton 500W amp and a single 12" Dayton Titanic MKIII.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Does the Dayton amp have a 3 prong plug and the onkyo a 2?

If so thats a pretty common sub hum due to ground issues. 

PE sells an inline filter through the tv coaxial that fixed the hum, but weakened the HD signal and had to be removed.

The simple way and cheapest is to go to local hardware store and get a three to two prong adapter for the sub amp. Make sure to connect the gound tap on the adapter though.


----------



## Oliver

Is it gain issue ? Sounds like the gain is up too high.


----------



## The Drake

Gain stays Very low. Yeah the onkyo is only a 2 prong power and dayton amp is obviously a 3 prong. 

I heard about the inline for the F-connector, but I dont even use the cable line in my home theater so I fail to see how that would help anyway. 

I will check out the adapter although I would think that would cause some safety concerns in doing that...


----------



## Oliver

remove the receptacle cover , is the box metal or plastic [ silverish or blue in color ].

If it is metal put a screw through the ear on top of plug, then through receptacle cover and into box.

possibly a 10/32 or 8/32nd screw.

then plug amp into adapter.


----------



## havok20222

Why not just ground the receiver? Most receivers have a place to hook up a chassis ground. Seems like a waste to go through all that other trouble before trying that. See the pic of the lower end onkyo below.


----------



## havok20222

stupid thing didn't attach.


----------



## The Drake

havok20222 said:


> stupid thing didn't attach.


I was looking for that on the back of my onkyo and didnt see anything like that. I do want to note I have my dvd player hooked into the receiver too. I may try to take that out and see if that improves anything.


----------

